# Women of Archery Talk calendar photo search



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

So.... what percentage of the profit do we get when AT starts selling them like crazy?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

That is a very cool thing your doing Brandon. :thumb: Good luck with getting this put together!


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

kbrando said:


> Archery Talk will be putting together a calendar of
> *"Women of ArcheryTalk"*
> This would be a printed calendar to showcase all the women of AT
> If you would like to be a part of the first calendar please submit photos to me via email. No submitted photos will be used without written permission from the subject.
> ...


Will there be a "men of archery talk" calendar as well, for "our" viewing enjoyment :wink: ??


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*pictures*

Has anyone else sent in pictures besides me?

C'mon girls send in the pics.


Brandon.. what are you looking for action photos? just posed with our bows? or other,etc????


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I was going to ask the same thing hun, what kind of pics you lookin for? :noidea:


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, Let us know what types of photos to send? I'll send 1 in once I know. This will be cool!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your intrest, we are trying to gauge the interest in the calendar now, we want to try and get pre orders before we go to print, so we are still in the planning phase.
As far as what type of pictures we are looking for, the calendar will be tastefully done and there is no specific theme other than ladies of archery talk.
I will have much more info very soon.


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hmmm...*

I wanna see the men of archery talk calender too!!! :angel: I like the idea of a womens calender it sounds like a blast I would think there would be a pretty nice market inside and outside of archerytalk:teeth:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

nikkifay said:


> I wanna see the men of archery talk calender too!!! :angel: I like the idea of a womens calender it sounds like a blast I would think there would be a pretty nice market inside and outside of archerytalk:teeth:


I should have Lori send me the pics of you to send in!!! :becky:


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

You wouldn't want mine...unless you used it in October for a Halloween scare


----------

